# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  ارجو الرد للأهميه

## محاميه صغيره

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجوا افادتي
ماهو المقصود بمحصل اقساط وما علاقته بالقانون
وماهو التحصيل بشكل عام واذا كان له احكام قانونيه 
ارجو الرد للأهميه

----------


## dr.mohamedlutfi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
على قدر استنتاجى بأن الاستفسار عن وظيفة تم الاعلان عنها كالعادة فى بعض الشركات الفاشلة ، التى تستغل حاجة البعض إلى العمل فتعلن عن وظائف لتحصيل الأقساط وتطلب قانونيين، وهى وظيفة قوامها اعطاء المحصل كمية من الكمبيالات أو ايصالات الأمانة للمرور على العملاء لتحصيلها.أما علاقتها بالقانون فلا يوجد بينهم علاقة إلا من حيث الورقة التى يتم تحصيلها سواء كانت ايصال أمانة أو كمبيالة أو أى شكل آخر.هذا على قدر فهمى واستنتاجى للسؤال.
مع التحية.

----------

